# Next Puritan Reprints Project



## PresReformed (Nov 17, 2006)

The next book to be published by Puritan reprints will be "Life of Jonathan Edwards" by Samuel Milller, D.D. This will be a facsimile of the first edition published in 1837. I hope to have this available within a couple weeks.

I'm open to any suggestions of books that you would like to see back in print. After the above title I was thinking about reprinting "Wodrow's Life of Robert Bruce" and "Sermons of Robert Bruce", but this may take some time because there is still a lot of gaelic in the text.

http://puritanreprints.com


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 17, 2006)

Greg -- You might be interested to check out this thread.


----------



## Mayflower (Nov 17, 2006)

PresReformed said:


> The next book to be published by Puritan reprints will be "Life of Jonathan Edwards" by Samuel Milller, D.D. This will be a facsimile of the first edition published in 1837. I hope to have this available within a couple weeks.
> 
> I'm open to any suggestions of books that you would like to see back in print. After the above title I was thinking about reprinting "Wodrow's Life of Robert Bruce" and "Sermons of Robert Bruce", but this may take some time because there is still a lot of gaelic in the text.
> 
> http://puritanreprints.com



Dear Greg,

What about :
William Ames, Conscience with the Power and Cases Thereof ?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Nov 17, 2006)

Greg,
I think there was a 19th century "english" version of the sermons, at least those on the Lord's supper (if I'm not confusing my authors); I'm not sure about the life, if it was included or not. Probably not. Are you speaking of the Wodrow Society text?


----------



## PresReformed (Nov 17, 2006)

NaphtaliPress said:


> Greg,
> I think there was a 19th century "english" version of the sermons, at least those on the Lord's supper (if I'm not confusing my authors); I'm not sure about the life, if it was included or not. Probably not. Are you speaking of the Wodrow Society text?



Yes I am. It was edited by William Cunningham and published in 1841, but it still has a lot of gaelic in it. I tried to read it at one time and gave up. It is a collection of all known sermons of Bruce (17 in all). His sermons on the Lord's Supper (5 sermons) were revised and reprinted in 1958.


----------



## PresReformed (Nov 17, 2006)

Mayflower said:


> Dear Greg,
> 
> What about :
> William Ames, Conscience with the Power and Cases Thereof ?



There is a pretty good facsimile version of this available at scholarly reprints http://members.aol.com/goodbooks7/Calvinism.htm but I will keep this in mind since I do have a copy of it.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Nov 17, 2006)

PresReformed said:


> Yes I am. It was edited by William Cunningham and published in 1841, but it still has a lot of gaelic in it. I tried to read it at one time and gave up. It is a collection of all known sermons of Bruce (17 in all). His sermons on the Lord's Supper (5 sermons) were revised and reprinted in 1958.


That (and if there was another 19th century; I may be confusing it with this 20th one) may help "translate" the gaelic if you have a copy. Also, if its Scots of the period, Jamieson's Scottish Dictionary is invaluable; or the OED, though not everything in Jamieson is in the OED I don't think.


----------



## PresReformed (Nov 17, 2006)

PresReformed said:


> There is a pretty good facsimile version of this available at scholarly reprints http://members.aol.com/goodbooks7/Calvinism.htm but I will keep this in mind since I do have a copy of it.



I should note that the Scholarly Reprints facsimile pages are 11 x 8.5. There are two pages of text per leaf, but the text does run perpendicular to the spine.


----------



## PresReformed (Nov 18, 2006)

I need to make a correction. The Sermons of Robert Bruce contain Scots not Gaelic.


----------

